# 1996 Foprd Super duty f-250 MPG W/460



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

I know of a truck for sale 96 F250 sd 4x4 460 FI. What kind of MPG does something like this get?
Thanks Gary


----------



## hans99 (Nov 27, 2003)

I have a 1992 f 250 hd with a 460 and a 5spd and 3:73 gears and I get anywhere between 10 and 14 mpg in 2wd in 4wd and with the 8' plow I get about 6 to 8 mpg I know that is not all that great but it what you get with the 460


----------



## ctplowguy (Feb 15, 2004)

........Remember that commercial a few years back with guy at the gas pump filling up his sports car-then he gets in to pull away,and each time he revs the gas it drops a quarter tank and runs out again.---Thats about what you can expect.LOL!Seriously though,anybody that says much more than 10,probably isnt doing their long division right.

payup 
^ 
gas station owner 



:crying: 
^
every guy with a Ford w/460


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

My 97 F-350 4X4 reg cab, swr, with a really healthy 460 (421 RWHP) and 5spd with 50,000 miles. While plowing it gets 5-6 mpg, running empty 6-7 if I beat on it and and about 11mpg driving really nice. In stock for you could add maybe 2 mpg to these numbers.


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

With my 1996 F250 with the 460 I get about 8-10mpg.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Not every guy with a 460 is :crying: 

Just expect to get around 10mpg... Guys with the news FI are getting around 12-15 they claim. 

I just picked up a F-350 with 460FI C6 am expecting around 10... If its more great if its less then i need to ease up since it's pretty flat driving around here.

They don't put dual tanks on these trucks for nothing.

All depends on what you plan for... Know what your buying so your not disapointed.


All_Clear


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have owned 3 trucks with this combo and never got better than 10mpg plowing the worst was around 7mpg. It is really nice to have the bigger engine when your really working her, but the wallet suffers.


----------



## gpfarrell (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a 97 F250HD.

460 / 5-speed / 4.10s.

4wd, supercab.

On the highway it is very speed sensitive... I drove it 1400 miles home when I bought it, so I got lots of practice with my long division (thank you) and the worst I got on the highway was 11 mpg... and that was a solid 80 plus mph coming across Kansas... I was livin' "pass everything but a gas station"!

Slowed down to 70 at night and my mpg's jumped to 14!

Next day, lots of 75 mph and I was getting 12-13.

So, on the highway, they'll get whatever you want... with 3.73s you'll be wee bit better, but whooptie-do.

Round town, keep it under 2,000 rpms and you'll get mileage. Rev it up and you'll get there first.


----------

